# motor disconnect clearance



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

fanelle said:


> I cant seem to find the code that says how much clearance you need infront of a motor disconnect. I know it needs to be in sight but I have seen them behind desks, inside covers with the motor, and once between an I-beam and a newly installed machine. Is there a code number or is it just need to be accessable and be able to open it.
> Thanks for any input.


I don't have the book with me but look at 110.26 I think you will find the answer there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a judgement call. Some inspectors feel that this is just a switch and the working clearances in 110.26 do not apply. Other inspectors feel that the disconnect switch is a very good place to take voltage & current measurements when troubleshooting and they insist on maintaining a clear work space. IMO, if this is not a fused switch or circuit breaker, the clearances of 110.26 do not apply as long as the other disconnect for the controller complies with 430.107.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Tom45acp said:


> ...IMO, if this is not a fused switch or circuit breaker, the clearances of 110.26 do not apply....


 Also just my opinion, but I agree with this.

What your inspector thinks may differ, though, so I'd ask.

-John


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

I also agree, but I have seen more safety persons in plants and inspectors insist on using those clearances. Their reasoning was that if you could access the conductors for testing or troubleshooting purposes, then the clearance rules need to be applied.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The code wording is wrong. The code requires 110.26(A) clearances for all electrical equipment that likely to "likely to require examination, adjustment, servicing, or maintenance while energized ..."
In my opinion that applies to all electrical equipment (at some point the equipment will fail and it is likely that it will be tested for voltage or damage) and makes the installation of the code required kitchen counter receptacles a violation of 110.26. The code panel needs to understand what they actually the words say and accept a proposal to make the section more reasonable. Maybe it should have wording like found in 110.16. 

Yes I know that most do not agree with this, but I think the code wording is wrong and most just apply the code in a more reasonable manner. We should not have to do that...the code wording needs to be changed.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you guys. I dont have my book with me (its in my desk at the shop). When I go in tonight I will read these articles. We are forming an NFPA70E Committee at work and the engineer asked for the NEC articles I thought we should discuss. Thanks again.


----------

